# 2009 IRC code changes; Section R301 DESIGN CRITERIA



## Uncle Bob (Feb 12, 2010)

Help,

2009 IRC Section R301 code changes.

This section contains seismic design categorys that I have not had to deal with; and someone with more knowledge and experience needs to take this section of our study of the 2009 IRC code changes.

All you have to do is post the changes in order and start the discussion; and, perhaps give your explaination of the change (explaination not necessary); but, I don't feel I know enough about the subject.

It may help if you have both the 2009 and 2006 IRC.

Any volunteers? Please,

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; Section R301 DESIGN CRITERIA

UB: Are you referencing 301.2.1.1 Design criteria?

I am in the book you forced me to read! Also, no fishing today cause can't find the river on account of snow! :lol:

With draw!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; Section R301 DESIGN CRITERIA

RJJ,

I was kinda hoping someone would take all of R301; to avoid confusion and maintain continuity.

I think FM William Burns is going to take R302; after R301 is completed.

Hoping to keep it in order; so we don't miss anything.

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; Section R301 DESIGN CRITERIA

ok! I am on chapter 6.  :roll:  I like to read ahead of the class!


----------

